# Tracing ship sunk in Fishguard



## whisky galore (May 12, 2011)

Would be grateful if someone could remind me of the name of the cattle ship which sank in Fishguard Harbour late 70's early 80's. I seem to remember she caught fire in ST Georges channel and the Sealink ferry went to assist. She got to Fishguard and sank in the harbour.


----------



## notnila (Apr 26, 2006)

Hope this is what your lookin for;
1977 March 27 "El Tambo" cargo vessel,2500T N.Ireland - Tripoli with livestock.Towed into Fishguard after fire.
Info from Llanelly Sub Aqua Club Website.
Regards
Arch


----------



## whisky galore (May 12, 2011)

Many thanks, that's what I wanted.


----------

